# Chatsworth, GA Black Female Time is up



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Chatsworth, GA | Peppa-106936
Still listed, can someone help this girl?

  




*Peppa-106936
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Chatsworth, GA *

Large • Adult • Female 

    
Peppa iis very URGENT!! Her time is up at the shelter so she can be Euth any day. If you are interested in providing a new home for Peppa call ASAP. Use ref # 106936 706-695-8003.

*More about Peppa-106936*

Pet ID: 106936 • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Short 
*Peppa-106936's Contact Info*

*Murray County Animal Shelter*, Chatsworth, GA 

(706) 695-8003
Email Murray County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Murray County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Murray County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Duplicate post - original is in Follow Up, dog was rescued (per Facebook) on 7/29.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

